# Can I use a Westell VersaLink 327w as a bridge wireless Access Point?



## dvdchance (Aug 22, 2008)

Not sure if what I'm looking to do is possible, but I know someone can tell me if so.

I have a Belkin Wireless G Cable Gateway Router connected to my cable internet. I also have a Westell VersaLink 327w from when I used tro have DSL a few years ago.

In some areas of my house the wireless signal from the Belklin gets weak and drops.

Can I setup the Westell to connect to the Belkin and then connect PC's to the Westell for connectivity?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You should be able to use it as a WAP with the following configuration.



Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## dvdchance (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply John.

I see this requires a physical connection between the 2 routers, can something similar be done wirelessly?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, that device doesn't have that capability.


----------



## dvdchance (Aug 22, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Nope, that device doesn't have that capability.


I see so all that can do for me wirelessly is send out a wired connection. Could I setup my even older Linksys WAP11 as the bridge to connect wirelessly, connect that to the Belkin wired and have the Belkin to connect wirelessly to?

Are there any devices that could do exactly what I'd like wirelessly in one box? Do you have any model numbers?

Thanks very much


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You do realize that the WAP11 is an 802.11b device, so it'll be pretty slow connections, right?

What you want is a wireless bridge. Your description is to receive the Internet feed on the device wirelessly, then distribute it using the wired ports on the device, right?

I have a ZyXEL P330W that I configure as a bridge to do that, works like a champ here. It has the following capabilities.


----------

